# Abu Dhabi or Dubai?



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

*Help!! Abu Dhabi or Dubai*

Hi

After many hours spent researching Dubai including a visit my hubby has had an offer of a 4 bed villa in Abu Dhabi through his company. There is a huge difference financially 350 AED or 120 AED. Have seen the villas and they are brand new in a nice child friendly housing estate in AD but in general I know nothing about schools or what things there are for children to do.... Can anyone who has experience of Dubai and Abu Dhabi share thier thoughts. Is there much difference??

Can anyone recommend schools in AD both primary and secondary?


----------



## sesh2gounden (Dec 21, 2008)

Dubai Wanderer said:


> Hi
> 
> After many hours spent researching Dubai including a visit my hubby has had an offer of a 4 bed villa in Abu Dhabi through his company. There is a huge difference financially 350 AED or 120 AED. Have seen the villas and they are brand new in a nice child friendly housing estate in AD but in general I know nothing about schools or what things there are for children to do.... Can anyone who has experience of Dubai and Abu Dhabi share thier thoughts. Is there much difference??
> 
> Can anyone recommend schools in AD both primary and secondary?


Hi...I have lived in the UAE ofr 4 years and I can honestly say Abu Dhabi without a second thought. If you are getting accomodation there...it is a major plus...as there is such a shortage of accomodation in the UAE...and if you don't get accomodation, finding one can be an absolute nightmare...it's a mixture of a shortage of available accomodation and who you know to get in..if Arabic is not one of your languages, you can find a hard time negotiating on the accomodation. 
I lived and worked in Abu Dhabi...and to be honest it is the most beautiful place I have ever lived...so laid back, modern and lots to do for everyone...there are large parks, beaches and lovely malls..your kids will never be bored. Dubai on the other hand is such a rat race...it changes all the time...my husband worked there....iI honestly stayed as much away from Dubai as I could...yes it is beautiful...but is slowly becoming a concrete jungle. Abu Dhabi is about 160km from Dubai and is about a 1.5 hour drive from Dubai...so you are just a drive away from Dubai if you wanna spend the weekend out.There are a few schools in Abu Dhabi to choose from..they range in price as well...with the British and American schools being the higher priced. Schooling is genuinely good though. Definately take Abu Dhabi...you will never regret it...and even a salary of 120 000AED with accomodation...is way more than enough to liove a luxurious lifestyle...rememeber there are no taxes.With regards to the UAE or middle east itself...if you are coming from a western country...you must get used to the fact that TIME IS NOT of the essence in the middle east...everything goes at a slower pace...in time you learn to go with the flow..you will often hear the term INSHALLAH..being used at the end of most sentences...this basically means God willing...so everything will get done as God wills..there is no need to force it or stress...this is a good or different way of thinking..but it can be frustrating when you want to be assured of results quickly.
Hope this helps...enjoy your stay...I loved it there


----------



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for your response it has really put my mind at ease. Just need to cross my fingers and all will come good 'INSHALLAH'

Thanks

S



sesh2gounden said:


> Hi...I have lived in the UAE ofr 4 years and I can honestly say Abu Dhabi without a second thought. If you are getting accomodation there...it is a major plus...as there is such a shortage of accomodation in the UAE...and if you don't get accomodation, finding one can be an absolute nightmare...it's a mixture of a shortage of available accomodation and who you know to get in..if Arabic is not one of your languages, you can find a hard time negotiating on the accomodation.
> I lived and worked in Abu Dhabi...and to be honest it is the most beautiful place I have ever lived...so laid back, modern and lots to do for everyone...there are large parks, beaches and lovely malls..your kids will never be bored. Dubai on the other hand is such a rat race...it changes all the time...my husband worked there....iI honestly stayed as much away from Dubai as I could...yes it is beautiful...but is slowly becoming a concrete jungle. Abu Dhabi is about 160km from Dubai and is about a 1.5 hour drive from Dubai...so you are just a drive away from Dubai if you wanna spend the weekend out.There are a few schools in Abu Dhabi to choose from..they range in price as well...with the British and American schools being the higher priced. Schooling is genuinely good though. Definately take Abu Dhabi...you will never regret it...and even a salary of 120 000AED with accomodation...is way more than enough to liove a luxurious lifestyle...rememeber there are no taxes.With regards to the UAE or middle east itself...if you are coming from a western country...you must get used to the fact that TIME IS NOT of the essence in the middle east...everything goes at a slower pace...in time you learn to go with the flow..you will often hear the term INSHALLAH..being used at the end of most sentences...this basically means God willing...so everything will get done as God wills..there is no need to force it or stress...this is a good or different way of thinking..but it can be frustrating when you want to be assured of results quickly.
> Hope this helps...enjoy your stay...I loved it there


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Personally I think it depends upon person to person and his/her preferences as to which place is better. Agreed, housing is more expensive in Abu-dhabi but I do think Dubai offers better schools, more restaurants, more places to visit and socialize. I am not that familiar with Abu-dhabi but Imy view is that it offers limited choices of schools. When I was taking a decision my main criteria was the caliber of the schools and the references I could get from fellow expats. So I ended up settling in Dubai. Another thing to consider is that Dubai is going through a recession particularly in the real estate, construction and banking while Abu-dhabi is booming. Your decision making criteria is:

1. What is the age of your children and what kind of schooling are you looking for?
2. Are you a party animal and do you like to socialize a lot?
3. What kind of job your husband has ? If it is property, real state Abu-dhabi is better.

You may also consider taking the accomodation in Dubai (JBR, Marina, JLT) which is at the very end of Dubai, and for your husband to commute to Abu-dhabi on a daily basis. Many people do that on a daily basis. 

So focus on schools and let that be a guiding factor.


----------



## biancanevo (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I have been offered a position in Abu Dhabi.
Talking with some colleagues that are thinking about moving there, they are planning to go to Dubai and commute every day to Abu Dhabi.
Is there any particular reason why is better Dubai with respect to Abu Dhabi?
Have you got any inforamtion about flats for rent in abu dhabi or dubai?
And last question.... is it possible to rent a car for a long period? i.e. a year or two.

Cheers, Marcello.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

As for reasons to live in Dubai and commute, its down to one main reason, Rent!!! for example a one bed apartment in Abu Dhabi will cost you EUR30,000 per year with the full year paid in advance. or live in Dubai and you could get a much more modern one bed apartment on the Abu Dhabi Side of Dubai for EUR1000-1500 and sometimes paid monthly.

to add to this there is a bigger choice of nightspots in Dubai, that's not saying that they are any better than Abu Dhabi.

you should try to get your accomadation included in your package for your new job and live in Abu Dhabi.

as for the Car, first you can rent a car on a monthly basis, once you have your residency visa, you can then apply for a UAE driving licence, then you can get a long term lease or buy a car


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There are also a great deal more properties available in Dubai than there are in Abu Dhabi.

Whether the commute would be worth it would depend on where you will be working in Abu Dhabi. If it is in the centre of Abu Dhabi, you may decide that the journey there and back each day is too much, but it is near the airport, then it is very doable


----------



## biancanevo (Mar 10, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> There are also a great deal more properties available in Dubai than there are in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Whether the commute would be worth it would depend on where you will be working in Abu Dhabi. If it is in the centre of Abu Dhabi, you may decide that the journey there and back each day is too much, but it is near the airport, then it is very doable


Mah I do not know... is going to be in KHALIFA UNIVERSITY


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

biancanevo said:


> Mah I do not know... is going to be in KHALIFA UNIVERSITY



Khalifa University to say Discovery Gardens/marina/JLT should take about 1 hour, biggest traffic problems will be jebel ali into Dubai.


----------



## dk74 (Jun 30, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Khalifa University to say Discovery Gardens/marina/JLT should take about 1 hour, biggest traffic problems will be jebel ali into Dubai.



Hi there!
I would like to know how long one needs to drive from Jebel Ali or Jumeirah ( or Arabian Ranches ) to Shahama or Airport area in Abu Dhabi... I know the distance, but what does that mean in practice? Is the highway packed? Is it too much for every day trip to work and back? I understand that would be easier to live closer, but there is just so big difference in rents!!! And school fees as well, as per my research...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

dk74 said:


> Hi there!
> I would like to know how long one needs to drive from Jebel Ali or Jumeirah ( or Arabian Ranches ) to Shahama or Airport area in Abu Dhabi... I know the distance, but what does that mean in practice? Is the highway packed? Is it too much for every day trip to work and back? I understand that would be easier to live closer, but there is just so big difference in rents!!! And school fees as well, as per my research...
> Thanks in advance!


I drive from Dubai Marina to Abu Dhabi daily. I would say you need 45 minutes max from Jebel Ali to Shahama. It takes me 1 hour 15 minutes door to door but I work in the island of Abu Dhabi (although not too much into the centre). You are missing all the trouble spots in Abu Dhabi but sometimes it is slow at Jebel Ali, still should not be a bad journey


----------



## dk74 (Jun 30, 2009)

qwert97 said:


> Personally I think it depends upon person to person and his/her preferences as to which place is better. Agreed, housing is more expensive in Abu-dhabi but I do think Dubai offers better schools, more restaurants, more places to visit and socialize. I am not that familiar with Abu-dhabi but Imy view is that it offers limited choices of schools. When I was taking a decision my main criteria was the caliber of the schools and the references I could get from fellow expats. So I ended up settling in Dubai. Another thing to consider is that Dubai is going through a recession particularly in the real estate, construction and banking while Abu-dhabi is booming. Your decision making criteria is:
> 
> 1. What is the age of your children and what kind of schooling are you looking for?
> 2. Are you a party animal and do you like to socialize a lot?
> ...




Hi! 
I have the same question actually, and I agree with you that schools should be a guiding factor. That speaks in favour of Dubai, obviously. Well, that, and accomodation as well... I am curious how is that possible on everyday basis?
For example, driving from Jebel Ali or Jumeirah to the Airport area in Abu Dhabi?
How long would it take? What is the situation on the highway etc.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

yes that sounds about right, but all depends on the times that you are traveling, also for Jumierah depends where, if you are at Jumierah 1 and arriving into Dubai at say 6pm you can take at least another 45 min to get home

Today I drove from Al Barsha to Al Saada St in Abu Dhabi in 50 minutes, but then took another 50 min to go the next 2 km to Electra St,

but if you are at the Airport area you should be fine, Coming from arabian Ranches will be open Road most of the time, although sometimes there can be hold ups at the Green Community Roundabout all it takes is one small crash to cause bedlam and and extra 30 min


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Its fine, just getting busier now cause so many people are doing it. but not to the level where it would be an issue...

I would recommend just taking short term in Dubai for a couple of months to find your feet and test the drive to see if you are comfortable. then move to more permanent housing


----------



## dk74 (Jun 30, 2009)

Dubai Wanderer said:


> Hi
> 
> After many hours spent researching Dubai including a visit my hubby has had an offer of a 4 bed villa in Abu Dhabi through his company. There is a huge difference financially 350 AED or 120 AED. Have seen the villas and they are brand new in a nice child friendly housing estate in AD but in general I know nothing about schools or what things there are for children to do.... Can anyone who has experience of Dubai and Abu Dhabi share thier thoughts. Is there much difference??
> 
> Can anyone recommend schools in AD both primary and secondary?


 Hello Dubai Wanderer!
I read some of your posts and realized that we have pretty much the same questions We are about to move to the Emirates in 3 months..., as I see, you are already there! I would really appreciate a lot if you could share some of your experiences with me! Particularly regarding schools and everyday trips from Dubai to Abu Dhabi! Would you recommend it in the end? I hope yes, because of the rent differences and school choices that are much better in Dubai, as far as I know...
Thank you in advance!


----------



## dk74 (Jun 30, 2009)

mayotom said:


> yes that sounds about right, but all depends on the times that you are traveling, also for Jumierah depends where, if you are at Jumierah 1 and arriving into Dubai at say 6pm you can take at least another 45 min to get home
> 
> Today I drove from Al Barsha to Al Saada St in Abu Dhabi in 50 minutes, but then took another 50 min to go the next 2 km to Electra St,
> 
> but if you are at the Airport area you should be fine, Coming from arabian Ranches will be open Road most of the time, although sometimes there can be hold ups at the Green Community Roundabout all it takes is one small crash to cause bedlam and and extra 30 min


 Wow, that sounds kinda scary! 
Shortly, it is doable, but one can`t really count with exact time, right?
Why everybody speaks about car accidents? Are there so many of them? ?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

dk74 said:


> Wow, that sounds kinda scary!
> Shortly, it is doable, but one can`t really count with exact time, right?
> Why everybody speaks about car accidents? Are there so many of them? ?



no other way to answer that but *YES*

UAE has one of the worst road safety records in the world, only a few places like Angola are worse, WHO released figures recently saying that people are 7 times more likely to be killed on the Roads in the UAE than in the UK

that said, if you drive defensivly and expect the unexpected then you will be fine, eg if a car has a left indicator on do not pass on the right as they may turn right.


----------



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

biancanevo,,
can I ask you what position in khalifa univ.?
I did contacted the univ. couple times if they suggest or help the new commer for finding suitable accommodation but no luck so far...

I got assistant prof at the same univ. and I am too in the process of thinking to rent in AD or dubai....
Dylan


----------

